# Roboti >  summo sacensības Tallinā (4. aprīlis)

## Edzukins

> RTU Robotikas klubs organizē Latvijas komandas došanos uz Baltic Robot SUMO 2009 Tallinā. Piesakieties, rakstot uz e-pasta adresi robotikas.klubs[at]gmail.com, centīsimies nodrošināt transportu un kompāniju.


 Tauta piesakās uz sumistiem, ceļš bezmaksas. Visiem kam ir interese dodiet ziņu uz norādīto adresi, iespējams ka kko var sarunāt ja arī nav robota.   :: 

Sīkāka info - http://www.robotikasklubs.lv/

P.S. Pašam bots jau gandrīz gatavs  ::

----------


## kabis

Šoreiz laikam es palikšu skatītāja lomā, jo jāraksta maģistra darbs, un nav laika savu 3kg sumo pabeigt. Mehāniskā puse ir gatava, bet sensori, mosfeti un mikrokontrolieri stāv plauktā.

Pieteikties uz transportu gribētu (2. personas). Ja nu gadījumā braukt gribētāju būs daudz, tad priekšroku došu tiem kas startē ar robotiem, jo pats varu aizbraukt ar savu auto.

----------


## Amigo69

Igaunijā būs 3kg un mini sumo kategorija. Atbalstīsim kaimiņu pasākumu ar dalībniekiem, lai arī pie mums brauktu... plus - parādīsim, ka arī mums ir iekšā  :: 
Kas attiecas uz šīm sacensībām - domāts, ka tās būs ceļojošas pa visām trim baltijas valstīm, un noritēs ik pēc pusgada - ttad nākošās Lietuvā, ja braļugas jau būs gatavi, jo Igauņiem Robotex jau 6 gadus, mums Robotika otro, bet Lietuvā nekas centralizēts nanotiek šobrīd, ir tikai dažas izkaisītas komandas, kas kautko dara.
Ja neizdosies pabeigt savus robotisņus līdz Baltijas robotu sumo sacensībām, tad gaidīsim visus aprīļa beigās Robotikā.
http://www.balticrobotsumo.org/
http://www.robotikasklubs.lv/

----------


## Amigo69

Ļoti atvainojos - neliela kļūda - būs 3kg, mini sumo un sumo Roomba kategorijas pateicoties iRobot.
Robotika notiks 1. maijā Rīgas Tehnsikās universitātes galvenajā ēka, Kaļķu ielā 1, Rīgā.

----------

